# How long does it take a rat to heal after neutering?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

In 11 days I will be going away for the weekend and someone else will be taking care of my rats. If I got my boy neutered right away, would there be enough time for him to heal before I left him in the other person's care? How long are pain meds administered for after the surgery? Are antibiotics given, and for how long? Are complications likely? I don't want to leave him with the other person if he still needs to take meds, or something. 

The reason I would prefer to do if before I leave is because after these 11 days, I'm going to be away for a few weekends in a row, so it will be several weeks before I could do the neuter. Then add the 3 weeks it takes for him to be sterile, and that is a long time for him to wait to be introduced to my females.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

I recently had my boy neutered. He ripped the incision open the next day and I went back in the have it glued back together and after that he was fine. Its been two weeks and I'd say he is completely healed but he has been his same self for almost he entire two weeks. The first couples of days he was a little sleepy but other than that he was fine and we just watched for infection in the first week.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it depends a lot on the rat. I had one boy neutered and his wound was pretty much healed in 5 days. I think it depends on if your friend is good with animals, my worry would be if he got a post neuter Infection. I would want my rats to be with someone who could spot and act on that if it was soon after surgery.


----------

